# Chromium - microphone lost in some minutes



## Peter2121 (Jan 20, 2021)

I'm using Microsoft Teams in Chromium 83.0.4103.116 browser on FreeBSD 12.1 p10.
If I start a voice call - it works, but after some minutes my colleagues cannot hear me. If I restart a call - it works again, but only during some minutes, then I'm lost again. I use internal laptop's microphone, pulseaudio is installed.
Is it a known bug? How can I debug this problem? Is there any way to change microphone used by Chromium from dsp2 (internal) to dsp4 (usb) without changing the default sound device?
Note that I don't have this problem in the native telegram-desktop client (Qt5).


----------



## ivspenna (Apr 28, 2021)

Same thing here. After few minutes my colleagues reports they can't hear me because I got robot voice ='D
I'm keep trying to figure out a way to fix this.


----------



## krumel (Apr 29, 2021)

Can you try a recent chromium version with sndio?


----------



## Peter2121 (Apr 30, 2021)

I'm on v.87 actually. It did not work with the default backend, I rebuilt the port with pulseaudio - it does work neither. On call it says "Your microphone is muted", but the controls on page say it is not muted. So, no way to unmute it.


----------



## ivspenna (May 4, 2021)

Tried with chromium-90.0.4430.93 ( FreeBSD 12-2 Release r366954 ). Same result.


----------



## ivspenna (May 7, 2021)

Tried with Chromium 90.0.4430.93 ( FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE ). Same result.


----------



## Peter2121 (May 7, 2021)

I've done some tests, it seems that there are two different problems (in PulseAudio version):
1. The channel to use for microphone input is not taken from settings, the default one is used. If I force the good channel on PulseAudio level - it works... for 1-2 minutes
2. After 1-2 minutes the microphone is muted. I cannot unmute it on PulseAudio level, ON/OFF does not help neither.
The same configuration perfectly works for Telegram.


----------

